# Renting in Lisbon



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm looking at going to Lisbon for about 8-9 months and I'm wondering how easy/hard it is to get rental accomodation. I don't speak the language so internet searches are of limited use. I'll be on a tight budget (am I ever on any other kind?) and on my own. The ideal would be a furnished studio so I have 'facilities' of my own and can do most of my own cooking. I would like to be within a 2 mile radius of the 'Instituto Superior de Agronomia'.
So, I would like to get your advice please about what availability wis like? What am I likely to pay in rent? Would it be cheaper to rent an unfurnish studio and buy some cheap furniture (just sell it cheap or even give it away at the end)?
All advice welcome!


----------



## pintarroxo (Jun 15, 2012)

To get an idea of rents, try Remax, they have an English option on their website. Another big firm here is ERA, not sure if they have English, but you want to Arrendar (rent) and you want a T0 (studio) or T1 (one bedroom). Note that on real estate websites, location is usually listed by the official neighborhood name, the junta de freguesia, although these sites usually plot the property location on a map too. For a lease of 8-9 months, you might need to find a sublease, as the typical rental period is much longer. You might have better luck on websites that cater to expatriates and students, as they will often accept shorter rental periods. Good luck!


----------



## titania (Jan 3, 2013)

Try AirBnB or CouchSurfing if you get desperate to find a place. My neighbor's daughter swears by them and has travelled the world over like this.


----------

